# Indiana Beekeepers



## electronrider (Nov 10, 2004)

Howdy everyone;

Are ther any of you on here from Indiana? I'm looking for a mentor, I would be willing to trade work for training. I live in the Lafayette area. I figured I would try here first, I know theres a beekeeping group or two in Indiana. Thanks!


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

There's two State-wide associations (long political story behind that): the Indiana State Beekeepers Assn (ISBA) and the Indiana Beekeepers Assn (IBA). There are also numerous regional groups. I'll try to find some links and add them later. 

What are you doing THIS Saturday (March 3rd)? The ISBA is having a meeting in YOUR backyard (Purdue)! It's at Stewart Center, Room 314, registration is 8-to-9am, ten bucks. Speakers include Dr. Greg Hunt (Purdue), Kathleen Prough (DNR, state apiary inspector), and keynote speaker Marla Spivak from Univ. of Minn. One of the afternoon breakout sessions is "Beginning Beekeepers Questions and Answers".


----------



## electronrider (Nov 10, 2004)

I have read about the two associations, and have spoken with both Doctor Hunt, and Mrs. Prough ( I was doing some research last year), and heard the gossip about the two associations, got a kick out of that. Thanks for the heads up, I think I will try to make that at Purdue, I'm only about 5 minutes away from campus, out in the sticks.

Thanks!


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Okay, here's a link for the IBA:
http://indianabeekeeper.goshen.edu/Beekeepers.html
Note that there are regional groups listed here:
http://indianabeekeeper.goshen.edu/contacts.html

The website for ISBA used to be hoosierbuzz.com, but it's now a dead link. Maybe I'll ask about it at the meeting Saturday.

Also, here's the link for the Indiana Beekeeping School (not affiliated with either the IBA or ISBA). Classes are over for this year, but I highly recommend them for beginners. Their newsletter is worth the download, has current info on Colony Collapse Disorder.
http://www.indianabeekeepingschool.com/


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

Shoot. I missed the March 3rd thing. I'm from Westpoint, 12 miles southwest of Lafayette. And work at Purdue. I got started in bees and took the beekeeping class given by the IBA several years ago. It's usually in Indy in the late winter. I know there are quite a few beekeepers around. I'm just a newbie also... Good luck!


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

oops. NOT given by the IBA... But still pretty neat...


----------



## Sherri C (Jun 21, 2002)

I took the beekeeping school class in January. The rumor then was that the two associations are going to merge back into one again. 

Right now I'm finishing up building my hive then I need to paint it. I have a nuc on order from a place down in Morgantown who gives discounts to Beeschool students. I decided just to start out with one hive for my first year.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Sherri C said:


> I took the beekeeping school class in January.


Were you in the Indy class? or Terra Haute? I was a volunteer for the Indy class.



> The rumor then was that the two associations are going to merge back into one again.


Yep. A committee consisting of members of both groups has been formed to study the issues that led to the split and see if there's a way to resolve them and get everyone back on the same page.



> Right now I'm finishing up building my hive then I need to paint it. I have a nuc on order from a place down in Morgantown who gives discounts to Beeschool students. I decided just to start out with one hive for my first year.


I did the same. Planning on expanding to three hives this spring.


----------



## Sherri C (Jun 21, 2002)

indypartridge said:


> Were you in the Indy class? or Terra Haute? I was a volunteer for the Indy class.


I was in the Indy class. I live up in Madison County.


----------

